# Got beat like a rented Mule today.



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

The trail conditions were rough today, and made for a great workout. Just can't get enough of playing out on the snow/ice trails this winter.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T87oegMscqg


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

that looks fun


----------



## KaiVentureBags (Feb 25, 2019)

As a Californian, I find riding in the snow insane but it makes us curious and something we definitely should cut off our bucket list. 

Nice shreadding and video, bud! Keep it up! 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

